# Vacation Plan B.



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

_The camp on the Pickerel River in Ontario where I've gone the last 11 years is not opening this year. I'm looking for a place that allows dogs. Has anyone been to Tygart State Park in W. Va.? Looks like a nice place but I wonder about the fishing. Thinking about an Oct. trip somewhere. I've been to Stonewall Jackson Park but would like to catch smallmouth. Thanks, Mick_


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Dishing trips are not vacations.
I've never been on a fishing trip that I didn't have to come home from and have to recover.
Don't confuse the two.
Vacations are All-Inclusives to a resort location or a fourteen day cruise to the Caribbean or a week at the beach.
Fishing trips and vacations don't compare.
Most of the time I need a vacation after returning from a fishing trip.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BMustang said:


> Dishing trips are not vacations.
> I've never been on a fishing trip that I didn't have to come home from and have to recover.
> Don't confuse the two.
> Vacations are All-Inclusives to a resort location or a fourteen day cruise to the Caribbean or a week at the beach.
> ...


love it.. did y a hit st Clair ?


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh brother.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

BMustang said:


> Dishing trips are not vacations.
> I've never been on a fishing trip that I didn't have to come home from and have to recover.
> Don't confuse the two.
> Vacations are All-Inclusives to a resort location or a fourteen day cruise to the Caribbean or a week at the beach.
> ...


X2


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> love it.. did y a hit st Clair ?


I passed. St. Clair isn't my thing. I'm not a groupie and would have just gotten aggravated with all of the wannbes, plus never having fished that area and only being there for a week would have been tough. I'm too old to be a rookie again.
However, the two guys who invited me along did go and did well. They caught a lot of fish, but will be returning to the North Channel next spring.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

BMustang said:


> Dishing trips are not vacations.
> I've never been on a fishing trip that I didn't have to come home from and have to recover.
> Don't confuse the two.
> Vacations are All-Inclusives to a resort location or a fourteen day cruise to the Caribbean or a week at the beach.
> ...



I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

dugworm said:


> I couldn't disagree more.


Thanks dugworm. I'm not confused. When I go fishing and spend more than one night away from home it's a vacation for me. Call it what you want. I won't say you are wrong. It's called freedom of speech and thought as well. When I go to Canada for ten days and they provide three meals a day and all I have to do is fish, eat, feed my dog and drink beer it's a vacation.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Thanks dugworm. I'm not confused. When I go fishing and spend more than one night away from home it's a vacation for me. Call it what you want. I won't say you are wrong. It's called freedom of speech and thought as well. When I go to Canada for ten days and they provide three meals a day and all I have to do is fish, eat, feed my dog and drink beer it's a vacation.


Dont worry bout it! A vacation is whatever you feel like calling a vacation. And in my eyes a great fishing trip is considered that... you could be a groupie an try st.clair? It's a really fun place to fish. 
I've never done the new river,but have herd it can be amazing for smallies. I'm sure others will chime in with great vacations spots to... 
Oh ya might wanna look into new your as well. Good smallie fishing up that way....


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Guys, you are taking me a little bit too serious.

I do differentiate between fishing trips and vacations. Obviously, for some fishing trips are vacations, but for me and the guys I fish with, they are quests. To each his own. I'm sure many use fishing trips simply as excuses to get away, relax, drink a few brewskis, sleep till noon, and do the same thing again next year. So in those cases I guess they can be called vacations.

I bring it on myself, because I work hard on fishing trips, others are much more laid back about it. I get up at dawn every day, fix or grab breakfast, out on the lake until 2pm, eating a couple of packed sandwiches, then a mandatory nap from 3pm to 5pm, dinner until 6:30pm and then back out on the water until dark, which in Canada is often after 10pm. Up to the fish cleaning house to clean any walleye that we brought in and lights out by midnight, with maybe one mixed drink before bed.
And the same routine day after day often for three weeks or more. Now in my older years I do make concessions for rain and bad weather, which does provide a break and an occasional day off.
People always ask me if I don't get tired of it, and no I don't. What's funny is that if we are on the lake on the last day and have to get back to camp pull the boat and pack up to go home, I will still be out fishing twenty minutes past the time that we set that we needed to end it.
That's me. It's certainly not for everyone. It just struck me as funny when I saw the thread title and my immediate reaction was NO! Fishing trips are certainly not vacations. Obviously to many they are.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

*When I go to Canada for ten days and they provide three meals a day and all I have to do is fish, eat, feed my dog and drink beer it's a vacation. *

That could be my new signature line.........


----------

